# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  выбор почтового клиента

## bizonio

Есть задача нужен почтовый клиет который бы при приходе сообщения визжал!!!!=)) пока это сообщение небудет прочитано!!! Помогите плз очень срочно!!!

----------


## Баян

> Есть задача нужен почтовый клиет который бы при приходе сообщения визжал!!!!=)) пока это сообщение небудет прочитано!!! Помогите плз очень срочно!!!


The Bat, Outглук. Да помоему любой можно настроить.... удачки :)

----------


## bizonio

так вот в том то и дело что The Bat, Outглук нет такой опции=((

----------


## Баян

> так вот в том то и дело что The Bat, Outглук нет такой опции=((


есть звуковое оповещение в оутглюке... только надо для этого создавать парвила :)
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/2355/outglookfl3.jpg
а вот bat под рукой нету, но видел я эту функцию..

----------


## bizonio

хм попроб ую  есжели что оотпишу!!=)) спс за рекомендации

----------


## wvwdg1

В летучей мыши все очень просто:

- Ящик - Свойства почтового ящика - Звук (на панели навигации) - Checkbox "Проиграть мелодию при получении новой почты".

Поддерживаются звуковые файлы с расширением *.waw

----------


## Gordon

гы...wav наверное =)

----------

